# bow and arrow duck hunting



## bailey (Mar 12, 2006)

can anyone give me pointers on archery duck hunting?


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Where is that legal?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Pointers on Archery Duck Hunting? buy a lot of arrows.

From NDGF

*Legal Weapons and Ammunition. Game Birds and Waterfowl *-

Only firearms no smaller than .410 caliber nor larger than 10 gauge loaded with shot and capable of holding no more than three shells,* legal archery equipment, and raptors may be used.* Pistols may not be used to take migratory game birds. Raptors may be used only by those possessing a falconry permit. _*A bow must be pulled, held, and released by hand. Any release aid may be used providing it is hand operated, the shooter supports the draw weight of the bow, and the release is not attached to any part of the bow other than at the bowstring. *__*Telescopic sights, range finding devices, battery-powered or electronically lighted sights or other electronic devices attached to the bow, or the arrow, are not permitted. Handheld range finding devices are legal. Arrows capable of causing damage or injury in excess of that inflicted by the cutting edges of the broadhead, are prohibited while hunting small game with a bow (e.g., explosive arrow points, arrows tipped with drugs or chemicals, and pneumatic or hydraulic shafts are illegal). Arrows must be at least 24 inches long and have at least 2 untrimmed feathers or not less than 5 trimmed feathers when shooting at birds in flight.*_

Bob


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

It would be a challenge, I'll tell you that much....I will stick to guns for a while :wink:


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bob: Thanks for that text! I always thought it was illegal in MN...I'll have to do some checking: I saw the single projectile listed, therefore making bows illegal, thought that was a federal reg......interesting! I would love to take honkers with my bow: Get them to lay down close...ooooh boy! 
I would make sure to check with G/F wherever you are!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Pointers on archery duck hunting
1. Go for a body shot

About 25 years ago my familt was big onto archery and our local club had a Pop can thrower ( this was back when pop and beer cans were metal not alum) that would launch a can in the air and we would shoot flu flu arrows at them believe it or not with a little practice it was'nt as hard as it looks, the instintive shooters seemed like they had an advantage over the sight shooters.. Good Luck


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

get a game tracker so u dont loose all your arrows :lol:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I know a couple of guys that went out and did this.. They used a Double Bull blind, a doz decoys, duck calls, and 18 arrows a piece, with lumna-nocks..They got 2 birds a piece...I dont know anything is worth a try and can be fun..
Bandhunter


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

if your hunting by water, fill arrows with some type of foam or something that will float, i heard that the expanding foam, for patching or filling holes in pole barns works good :sniper:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

mostly all carbon arrown float- not sure about alluminum


----------

